
Show HN: Spare domains from your fellow makers - robibobinet
https://sparenames.com/
======
robibobinet
My brother and me launched our latest side project yesterday: sparenames.com

It is marketplace where makers sell or give away domains bought for a project
that has never been launched or has been discontinued. With mindset of “from
makers to makers” we’ve decided to put a limit on the domain price to a
maximum of $ 199.

What is your feedback on the idea and website?

P.S. We were featured yesterday on PH and did fine (currently 242 upvotes). We
also made a domain sell happen on our first day - a fact we’re very happy
about! It is oneoffer.co, sold for $99.

~~~
bottlerocket
Great idea! I'd love a way to filter by TLD

~~~
robibobinet
Thanks. Filtering is on our list! :)

